# Samsung 50" LED installation frustration



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Just thought I'd share this for anyone interested.

Went over to help a friend of the wife install her new Samsung LED (50", 6100, I believe).

It's a slimline, looked nice in the box. That's where the love story ended. 

First complaint: the VESA 400 holes are almost on top of the power socket. So any mount that is not narrow will block the plug. Second: it is slim and all the connections save for USB and one HDMI are on the back (and not recessed). So your only way of tight wall mounting would be to precision locate a recessed box exactly where the connectors on the TV are. Otherwise you are stuck with a bulky mount for slender TV to keep enough room for the connectors.

Our first attempt was to use the Sanus ultra slim mount. It covered the power connector and left no room for other connections. So a quick trip to Best Buy got us a Dynex non tilting standard mount. It was fine, but did not have enough options for the M8 screws. One was too long, the other too short. Luckily I had a ton of 1/4" washers in my kit and used about 4 or 5 per screw to get the length we needed. Some of the connectors were still pretty tight on the back, so I have her going to Monoprice to get a couple of right angle HDMI adapters. But still, much harder than it needed to be.

So the takeaways:
Make sure your slimline TV has side connections or plan on a recessed cavity behind it for wall mounting.

Always buy your mounts from Parts Express or Monoprice. They seem to have a better assortment of screws, washers, and plastic spacers to make the installation go easier. Plus they are both 1/3 the price.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

How frustrating! What's the point of having a 1-1/2" thick television if you can't mount it flush to the wall? You would think the samsung engineers would have considered this...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That was my thought exactly. The commercials show people hanging these like pictures, which won't even work with the one side HDMI port because the power plug sticks out 1" or so.

Not a problem for my big plasma (50" Panny), which is already bulky.

I will say one thing about the LED TV's -- they are light. That 50" seemed to weigh about 20 pounds and was easily moved by one person. The aforementioned plasma is a two man lift with six wall anchors.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is amazing how much lighter LCD's are by virtue of not using a glass screen. That is quite frustrating about not having HDMI Inputs on the back. It is one of my favorite features on the Sony that it has 2 on the back and 2 on the front.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

